# Irish Ferries dispute over



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Announced on thw Today programme,the dispute appears to be resolved and sailings should recommence later today.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thank god for that, both sides appear to be able to live with the deal. Well done to the Labour Relations Commission for bringing about a settlement to what seemed to be an impossible dispute to solve.


----------

